# Forum software (upgrade) wish-list



## Marsu42 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi CR (thank you for providing this forum by the way!), I thought I'd start a threat where people could put in their wishes after you come around updating the forum software. And like "wishes", no real need to fulfill them, but I guess no harm asking for it:

* Per-post ratings. I think a combined rating like your short-lived single rating Karma experiment might do best. Obviously, if the db allows for it, each member should only be allowed to rate each post once. And if possible, on request the board should show a list of people who +'ed the post to lessen anonymous ranting.

* Options to collapse (not hide) threads by default below a specified negative rating and for authors on a custom blacklist. Posts should be able to be expanded on request.

* Prevent people to cite more than double they write themselves. I think quoting whole threads and then just adding "yup!" clutters the forum very much.


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 24, 2012)

A chat channel? Especially, for quarrelsome members to have the aggression out without affecting the forum pages with negative vibes? ;D


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

I think it would be great to have separate categories under the 'bodies' section for different bodies... The search function is hit or miss especially with different 'marks'.. For examples, a search for 5d markii will bring tons of results for the markiii. Possible make a category for many of the popular cameras. 

We could also have a BS section... For trips, or just photography related topics but not camera related or canon related.

These aren't really software related I suppose but just general suggestions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

I think someone suggested a whinners section as well. (not referring to any of these posts). I somedays think its a good idea after reading the 500th whinning post.


----------



## rwmson (Apr 27, 2012)

View First Unread message button.


----------



## mws (Apr 27, 2012)

tapatalk for mobile device use would be great.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 27, 2012)

We are moving to vbulletin in the next 15-30 days.

Post Rating will be included.

Collapsing Threads will be included.

Not sure about your third suggestion, I'll look into it.

There will be a few hiccups with vBulletin, most notably everyone will have to reset their passwords. Some threads will also get bumped when imported and some posted images will disappear. We're working to make it as smooth as possible.

Tapatalk will be installed on the forum.

Not sure about a whiners section. 

Categories for specific cameras, that may be required and I'll think about it. The issue is moving current topics to the new boards.

Thanks
CR


----------



## vjlex (Jun 18, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> We are moving to vbulletin in the next 15-30 days.
> 
> Post Rating will be included.
> 
> ...



I realize this thread is a couple years old, but has any headway been made on integrating Tapatalk access? Were these plans scuttled?


----------

